# Organic yield low



## leafminer (Jan 22, 2011)

I have grown in coco for ever, but for the Xmas grow I was tempted to try one as an organic. Used mainly compost from the bottom of the heap, it had turned into a fine black soil. Added some pasteurised sheep manure. 

The plant has grown very nicely, needed no attention at all, needed about a quarter of the amount of water I was putting through the coco pots. . .

Unfortunately it has so far taken three weeks longer to mature  and looks like three more yet . . . not only that but the yield looks to be about half what I got from the coco-grown plants. So I don't think I will grow any more organics because the yield per week would be cut by a factor of about 4!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 22, 2011)

Organics is much slower yes, but you might be cutting it short on yield. Wait until harvest


----------



## BBFan (Jan 22, 2011)

I haven't seen a difference between regular soil and organic soil in terms of yield or maturation time.  Were you running some in coco at the same time that you are comparing to?


----------



## Alistair (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm not sure, but at first, when switching from inorganic to organic fertilizer, from Fox Farm to Earth Juice, it seemed that the organic yield was smaller, but now, I've forgotten all about it and am very happy with my organic grows, quality and yield as well.  It might not yield as much, but the pot is superior in my case.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 22, 2011)

Ive always been told that organics dont quite yield as much but Ive never tried going organic personally.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 22, 2011)

I would love to see the OP do a side by side with coco. I am going to be using coco for the first time this spring. I've never even had any in my hands yet. I am attracted because of the air to the roots thing. I do understand that watering is more intense. I shall see.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 22, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a difference between regular soil and organic soil in terms of yield or maturation time.  Were you running some in coco at the same time that you are comparing to?


- Yes.
Comparing it with my plants grown in coco. However as usual, even with hyper vigilance, I lost about 15% of the crop to botrytis. The colas on the coco-grown plants are about 4-5 in. across and quite lush. Probably what causes them to be rot prone. 
I'm going to change types for a while and see if the problem persists.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 22, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> soil and organic here---IMO your soil mix is your key---just cause it is organic does not mean you can set it and forget it---still need perlite for proper drainage---6.5 ph---and still need to feed those micro organisms sugar---feed the soil not the plant---since it is under artificial light in a completely controlled environment indoor organics is sort of oxymoronic in its own right---some consider it organic just using all natural nutrients---others go as far as calling it vegan organic because they don't use blood or bone meal---no doubt a special section at your favorite grocer
> 
> 
> :48:



- It's a greenhouse plant, getting tons of light. There's no pearlite but there is plenty of biochar in the form of mezquite wood ash.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 22, 2011)

TM, you are gorn luuve coco believe me. You'll throughput about a gallon every two days, per pot. Nutes every other feed. You will need to supplement with magnesium sulphate, or better, calmag, or better yet, BBQ ash (K and Ca and Si) plus magnesium sulphate (HEB)


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 22, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> TM, you are gorn luuve coco believe me. You'll throughput about a gallon every two days, per pot. Nutes every other feed. You will need to supplement with magnesium sulphate, or better, calmag, or better yet, BBQ ash (K and Ca and Si) plus magnesium sulphate (HEB)


I have plenty of BBQ ash but I will probably do calmag.


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 22, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> - Yes.
> Comparing it with my plants grown in coco. However as usual, even with hyper vigilance, I lost about 15% of the crop to botrytis. The colas on the coco-grown plants are about 4-5 in. across and quite lush. Probably what causes them to be rot prone.
> I'm going to change types for a while and see if the problem persists.



Have you tried any silica supplement like ProTekt? Really helps with PM and the like. Something to consider.

I do organics and yes, chems will generally outdo organics in yield unless you are REALLY dialed in.

Taste is another story, still being debated.

Short story shorter, whatever works best for you.

Wet


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 23, 2011)

Can you say 1.4g per watt. Full organic? Its what you make of it. Slam her hard with hotter, more vigorous medium. It only takes longer in veg vs other nutrient applications. Flip 2 at same time, if its hot enough it will push her to the limits.


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 23, 2011)

Leaf, why not hit up the best of both worlds? I've been building organic soil up using coco as my base and things have never been better. I can definately say first hand that there is no difference in yields, mine have gotten better actually, and the difference in harest time, though a little longer for the organics it seems, is neglidgible. Keep experimentin leaf, its worth it.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks blancolighter. I wanted to try with just pure soil at first. 
I suppose that I could get a much better yield if I added all sorts of exotic stuff that I see ppl talking about on the organics section. Unfortunately I would have to import it all and it would be too expensive, but not only that, attract unwanted attention possibly.


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 24, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Can you say 1.4g per watt. Full organic? Its what you make of it. Slam her hard with hotter, more vigorous medium. It only takes longer in veg vs other nutrient applications. Flip 2 at same time, if its hot enough it will push her to the limits.



1.4 GPW???  I'd say you got your **** dialed.:holysheep: 

Wet


----------

